# Pipe Tobacco box pass



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm awaiting the go signal from the powers at be. However, post here if you are interested in participating. I'm looking for 10-15 participants. I will post the rules later.

For those who are not familiar with box passes, here's Poker's full posting regarding box passes:

_Okay folks, Seems theres been a pattern of some folks getting in on boxpasses & PIF's that dont seem to have a wristwatch or calendar. You know the type, the guy gets the box & sits on it for a week or two? Forgets to get a delivery confirmation? Dosent get insurance on the contents? Many of those who have participated in passes over the years knows it happens more than it should. I know....life shows up. Many times it can be less of an issue if some simple rules are set up prior to announcing the start of a pass.

Heres an idea to minimize the slackers & the lazy ones in your future passes.

Make sure everyone knows all your rules prior to the pass starting.

State that to be involved in your pass you must agree to the following:
1) Once the package is received, you have X days to mail it back out.
2) Once mailed, you must post the shipped date & delivery confirmation number if shipped USPS, or tracking number if shipped via courier (ie: UPS, FedEx, DHL, etc) for all to see.
3) If possible insure the box for an approx. replacement value of its contents.
4) If "X" number of days you set in #1 passes and still no info, *all other members involved are in agreement to leave negative comments or negative RG to the offender*. The bigger the pass, the more impact all that neg RG & neg comments will have. This would accomplish a couple things. It will make the potential offender think twice if its worth slacking. It will also be known to others thinking of allowing this guy in on their future passes.

If you're thinking about getting in on a boxpass, make sure you know what the deal is. 
Dont get involved if your time is very limited.
Dont get involved if you are always out of town on business.
Dont get involved if you have a 4 week vacation planned during the pass.
Dont get involved in a top notch pass if you only have lower notch cigars.
Dont take 5 Havana Churchills & put in 6 Padron 2000's & thinks its okay.
Dont get involved if a "must insure" rule is in place & you cant afford to insure it.

As noted by another gorilla here, A lot of people like to know what is going to be done with the box at the end of the pass. For example, if it will be donated to charity, name it. If it will be given to a deserving BOTL, or if a contest will be held, and on and on. Also note that *if no reason for the pass is given, everyone can assume the originator will be keeping the end of the pass to himself.*

Just some ideas for both the pass starter & folks thinking of joining to think about before it begins to help make the pass go as smoothly as possible._


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

id be interested if i were going to be home for more than a week from now until july 11th.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> id be interested if i were going to be home for more than a week from now until july 11th.


IHT, you work too much man.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I would like 2b n on this pass if u will have me...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll play, Ronnie! p


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I would be down!! p


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I want to play!


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I am interested, depending on the rules and quantity


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm game


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

sounds really cool, i'd be game, curious on the format though, would we be doing full tins or baggies or ???


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

:tpd:


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

If its baggies, I'd be in. I only have one tin of each of what I've got, though, so I probably wouldn't be interested in a full tin trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Barcochris said:


> I think I am interested, depending on the rules and quantity


:tpd: Same here.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Barcochris said:


> I think I am interested, depending on the rules and quantity


I'm probably in too.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Box pass rules (heavily plagiarized from Corona Gigante's spring box pass).

For those new to the idea of a box pass, here is the process in a nutshell. A box full of delicious pipe tobacco will arrive on your doorstep. You have three days to pick out a few (usually 3 to 5) to keep, replace them with a selection of pipe tobacco of a similar value from your own collection, repackage and ship to the next participant.

Now for the nitty gritty.

1) This is a pipe tobacco only pass. I will start the pass with assorted tins and a few baggies of pipe tobacco. Please don't include cigars as they will go to waste. Baccy will contaminate the taste and smell of the cigars. 

1.1) Please don't treat this as a way to get rid of your dog rocket tobacco. Take what you like and replace them with something that you think your fellow gorilla will like.
1.2) This is not really a rule but more of a suggestion. Replace your takes with similar blend. Meaning, if you took a Virginia, replace them with a Virginia blend of similar value. The aim is to give the next box passers assorted selection.

2) Once the package is received, you have 3 days to mail it back out. That means if the package arrives on your doorstep on a Tuesday, you should plan on having it in the mail on Friday. There is no penalty for mailing it out sooner. If you plan your puts and takes ahead of time, you can turn it around in a single day.

3) Puts and takes should be roughly equivalent in terms of number and quality. In other words, please don't take 3 tins of tobacco worth 45 dollars and then replace them with 9 tins of baccy worth 45 dollars. On the other hand, don't sweat the details too much. I'm sure we've all got enough causes for stress in our lives already; this is not meant to be another one!

4) Puts should be properly labeled. 

5) Please post your puts and takes to this thread. I will maintain a running list of the contents of the pass.

6) The package must be shipped by USPS Priority Mail (with Delivery Confirmation) or courier (i.e., UPS, FedEx, DHL, etc). Once shipped, you must post the shipped date & delivery confirmation number (if USPS), or tracking number (if shipped via courier) in the thread for all to see. This is the only rule that is not negotiable.

7) If possible, insure the box for the approximate replacement value of its contents.

8) Contiguous 48 states only, please. 

9) You must have at least 3 feedbacks and be a member of clubstogie for a month. If you don't meet these criterias, you will need a well established gorilla to vouch for you.

At the end of the week, I will post all the names of the people who expressed interest in joining the box pass. Address will be collected and I will sort the pass according to proximity of the box passers.

This is my first box pass. I hope you all will be patient with my inevitable mistakes. 

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions or comments.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm in .... add me to the list, please.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll play


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm in on this.

Since tins of pipe tobacco are alot havier than your average cigar it may be prudent to use a Priority Mail Flat rate box. 8.10 plus insurance no matter the weight or where in the country we ship.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Im in. I should meet the minimum trade requirement by the time you do your final list at the end of the week. If i don't then next time. p


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

OK, I'm in!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I'm in on this.
> 
> Since tins of pipe tobacco are alot havier than your average cigar it may be prudent to use a Priority Mail Flat rate box. 8.10 plus insurance no matter the weight or where in the country we ship.


Good suggestion. I will definitely do that.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's the tentative list:

DETROITPHA357
DROB
NCRadioMan
designwise1
Barcochris
EvanS
RutKus
GhostRider 
DaveMo (baggies only)
Hoplophile
monsoon
kjd2121
SUOrangeGuy
SmokeHouse (pending completion of another trade)


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

technically I'll probably come up short on the trader feedback. Hopefully I can still come out to play


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

EvanS said:


> technically I'll probably come up short on the trader feedback. Hopefully I can still come out to play


I'm fine with you joining the pass. You've done enough here to warrant overlooking the minimum requirements. What does the jungle thinks?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I say with that much RG he can't be all bad - :tu:tu


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> I'm fine with you joining the pass. You've done enough here to warrant overlooking the minimum requirements. What does the jungle thinks?


Would be disappointed were it otherwise... the gentleman is a member of longer standing than me. p


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd like to participate, but the NST is moving hella slow (or it could be because there are so many folks on the list), so I probably won't have 3 feedbacks by then.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

3 votes so far...that's $60!!!
damn, this is gonna get e$$$penSSive  

thanks all


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I think Even deserves it. :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bump. Still open.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Bump. Still open.


Pm sent to you.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Ronnie, i'd like to jump in, but I'm going to be busy as hell and I'm going to Cinci for a month in a couple of weeks. So I'm going to pass, but thanks for putting this together!


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> Here's the tentative list:
> 
> DETROITPHA357
> DROB
> ...


I'm legal now:tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry for not getting back right away. I'm a little under the weather and haven't been able to do much the past few days. In any case, here's the final list of participants. Please PM your address so we can start this box pass right away.

DROB
NCRadioMan
designwise1
Barcochris
EvanS
RutKus
GhostRider 
DaveMo (baggies only)
Hoplophile
monsoon
kjd2121
SUOrangeGuy
SmokeHouse


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Excellent!
PM sent to DaveMo.
Bonggoy, thanks for putting this together.:tu


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

My work schedule is not going to let me participate. Sorry, but thanks for doing this


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

addy PM'd to designwise1...since barcochris had to drop


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> Excellent!
> PM sent to DaveMo.
> Bonggoy, thanks for putting this together.:tu


NO - You PM your address to me.

A box pass is a little different from PIF in that someone (me) starts the pass with a box of goodies. The box is then shipped to the next person on the list. The person will then "take" some goodies, in our case baccy. The person then will replace his "takes" with "puts" of equal value.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> NO - You PM your address to me.


Got it...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Update*

DROB 
NCRadioMan (Address Received)
designwise1 (Address Received)
EvanS (Address on file)
RutKus
GhostRider 
DaveMo 
Hoplophile (Address Received)
monsoon (Address Received)
kjd2121 (Address Received)
SUOrangeGuy 
SmokeHouse

All the rest. PM your address so we can start this pass rolling.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

PM sent to SUOrangeGuy.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> *Update*
> 
> DROB
> NCRadioMan (Address Received)
> ...


pms


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> *Update*
> 
> DROB
> NCRadioMan (Address Received)
> ...


I think to clarify a little more. Bongboy needs your address so he can print out everyones USPS label. Then when you get the PASS all you have to do is put the label for next person in line on the box and send.

Correct???


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> I think to clarify a little more. Bongboy needs your address so he can print out everyones USPS label. Then when you get the PASS all you have to do is put the label for next person in line on the box and send.
> 
> Correct???


I need your address so I can arrange the order of the box pass according to the proximity of box passers to each other. This way, we can avoid the box jumping from coast to coast.

I won't print out everyone's USPS label as other may prefer a different courier.

DROB 
NCRadioMan (Address Received)
designwise1 (Address Received)
EvanS (Address on file)
RutKus (Address Recevived)
GhostRider 
DaveMo 
Hoplophile (Address Received)
monsoon (Address Received)
kjd2121 (Address Received)
SUOrangeGuy (Address Received)
SmokeHouse (Address Received)


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> I need your address so I can arrange the order of the box pass according to the proximity of box passers to each other. This way, we can avoid the box jumping from coast to coast.


Yeah yeah that's what I meant -


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm still waiting for Drob and DaveMO's address. This is the tentative line up:

1. Bonggoy (PA)
2. SUOrangeGuy (NY)
3. SmokeHouse (MI)
4. EvanS (CA)
5. kjd2121 (AZ)
6. DaveMo (TX)
7. RutKus (TX)
8. DROB (TX)
9. monsoon (KS)
10.designwise1 (AR)
11.NCRadioMan (NC)
12.Hoplophile (MD)
13.Bonggoy (PA)

I will start out with at least 5 different tins and 5 different baggies of tobacco. I will mail the box on Monday, May 14.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks again for setting this up bonggoy - and thanks for your patience while we all figure out what's what...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Is it too late to get in on this?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I was not able to attend to this last weekend. I've been sick all week and was not able to function much. 

I will try to get it out sometime this week.

Sorry guys.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I was not able to attend to this last weekend. I've been sick all week and was not able to function much.
> 
> I will try to get it out sometime this week.
> 
> Sorry guys.


No worries, bro! Get well!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Bringing this to the surface to see if this is still a go.

?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Bringing this to the surface to see if this is still a go.
> 
> ?


you mean we haven't done this? :r I thought we did....but now I am not so sure.  I really can't remember


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

EvanS said:


> you mean we haven't done this? :r I thought we did....but now I am not so sure.  I really can't remember


:r Where was I ?? lol


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry guys. I was waiting for some baccy but I got busy and I don't think I will be able to attend to this. Hopefully sometime in the fall I will have some time. 

PS

If someone wants to host this, you are more than welcome to do so.


Really sorry about that.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't worry it seems most of us forgot about it.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Don't sweat the small stuff, brother !! Give us a reminder this fall if you are still interested in getting this together.

Hope things calm down for ya ... and if they don't, load up a nice briar anyway & MAKE them calm down. p

Thanks for the heads up !!



bonggoy said:


> Sorry guys. I was waiting for some baccy but I got busy and I don't think I will be able to attend to this. Hopefully sometime in the fall I will have some time.
> 
> PS
> 
> ...


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Don't sweat the small stuff, brother !! Give us a reminder this fall if you are still interested in getting this together.
> 
> Hope things calm down for ya ... and if they don't, load up a nice briar anyway & MAKE them calm down.


....:tpd:

YEAH, what monsoon said!!! Be cool Ronnie - hope it all gets better soon


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

bump

You guys still up for this?


----------

